# Thorowgood T8 High Wither



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I have a Tb with sky high withers and i bought an older, used high wither Thorogood dressage saddle that fits him great with plenty of clearance. Its an older one so nothing is changeable or adjustable on it, but it fits him without any extra padding or anything. I'm certainly no saddle expert but just wanted to let you know my experience. Its looks nice too. Good luck with saddle search, it is not fun.

P.S. See if they can send out a test model so you can see if it fits or if they take returns.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If you aren't in a hurry and aren't set on the t8, sometimes you can get the t4's from dover for 400-500, thats what I just did, just keep an eye out at thefind.com


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Dover only carries them in black, I wouldnt mind having the T4 even though I like the T8 better, but I'm going to be showing hunters and it's kind of frowned upon to use a black saddle


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

ah! ok, thats too bad! I haven't got to try mine yet  had to order a wider gullet haha...my horse was kind of goofy though, the first time I showed it to him and tried it on him he FREAKED OUT! We don't know if it was because its synthetic and smells different or what but he did NOT want it near him lol!


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet it's because it's synthetic and new if hes used to older leather. Let me know how you like it when you try it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

There are quite a few places that sell the T8 in the US, but they are $895 here. I have two Thorowgood high wither models. They have more than enough clearance for shark fin TBs. Love them!


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> There are quite a few places that sell the T8 in the US, but they are $895 here. I have two Thorowgood high wither models. They have more than enough clearance for shark fin TBs. Love them!


Do you know where?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Saddles :: Thorowgood Saddles - Hastilow Competition Saddles, USA

Scroll to the bottom for the T8s. Last I checked, they had them in stock. I'm not positive on the high wither version though.


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Doesnt look like they have the high wither ones


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Honestly, with Thorowgood you probably don't really need the high wither. Get yourself a flexicurve from any store that sells drafting/craft supplies and do a wither tracing. You might find he would fit into the regular T8 GP just fine. I just got a T8 jump saddle yesterday. They no longer make a high wither and I figured I'd be sending it right back, but it seems to fit with plenty of clearance despite my having ordered the wrong gullet size. My other T8 dressage that is a high wither model, has so much clearance you could put a baseball in there. Big time overkill. 

If you want some other options, try:

Happy Horse Tack 970-484-4199

Trumbull Mountain Tack shop (Just google it)

Flying Star Stables Brighton, Colorado : Home in CO 303-655-1815


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/need-help-finding-pad-ottb-high-154821/

Here is a thread with pictures of him from when I was looking for a pad to make my current saddle fit (didnt get the job done)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If it helps about making a decision about getting the high wither model or not, here's my horse's back. The high wither gives him overkill in clearance.


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> If it helps about making a decision about getting the high wither model or not, here's my horse's back. The high wither gives him overkill in clearance.


Looks like your guy has got some more muscle to his shoulders than mine.. which would help sit the saddle up more.. I might continue ground work for a while longer with mine to see if he is going to muscle out more or if that is just his shape.. This is my first thoroughbred.. Im used to quarter horses


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

KSchingen said:


> This is my first thoroughbred.. Im used to quarter horses


Yeah, TBs are so fun to fit for saddles after working with QHs!


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

Still on the hunt for a saddle. I have tried a cutback passier comet II and a cutback Kieffer aachen.. neither worked on him.. I'm starting to think the High wither thorowgoods are the only option anywhere near my budget.. The T4 is the only model I can find in the US though.. Looking for more opinions on the T4. I want to do dressage and some jumping with him..


----------

